delete me - songzme
======
songzme
Last year, I mentored a few students who are learning coding to become a
software engineer from non-traditional backgrounds. Rather than encouraging
them to leetcode and practice for interviews, I taught them software
engineering practices and mentored them to build c0d3.com together as a team.
c0d3.com will be a free learning site where other students like them can learn
coding and then help improve the site. As a senior engineer, I made sure to
not write any code myself and focused on helping them with code reviews,
architecture questions, and holding sprint meetings every Monday at 9:30pm. We
document our daily sprint updates here:
[https://github.com/garageScript/c0d3-app/wiki/Sprint-H1-2020](https://github.com/garageScript/c0d3-app/wiki/Sprint-H1-2020)

To get beta users for our app, we started a free coding group at our local
libraries and got a few dozen active users: [https://www.meetup.com/San-
Jose-C0D3/](https://www.meetup.com/San-Jose-C0D3/)

I am pretty happy with the outcome and the code quality. The students wrote
unit tests with every pull request, listened to feedback, and achieved 100%
code coverage in the codebase. Now, after some user feedback and iterations we
are ready to give a preview of what we worked on. Any feature suggestions /
feedback will become learning opportunities for the next generation of
students.

Last month, a rec opened up on my team and I was able to hire one of these
students. If I could hire all of them, I would. If anyone here is hiring,
please consider hiring these awesome students who worked hard to make c0d3.com
possible (I've listed their code contributions and linkedIn profiles):
[https://github.com/garageScript/c0d3-app/wiki](https://github.com/garageScript/c0d3-app/wiki)

